# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  الانفصال يمنع الزوجة من السفرِ

## فهد

الانفصال يمنع الزوجة من السفرِ

----------


## ahmed6477

شكرا  جزيلا للاأستاذه الكتوره ومديرى ومراقبى  والعاملين والمشاركين بالموقع وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير
 احمد المحامى

----------

